# Question about Norinco 213-Type of 9mm ammo will it safely handle?



## JTEX53 (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a Tokerev pistol. I purchased pistol back in the mid 90's NIB. It probably doesn't have 300 rounds through it. I doubt it was meant to shoot +P HP and have never tried but will it shoot HP's without abnormal wear and tear issues. It handles all brands of ball ammo I've put through w/o any problems. Just would like to keep a couple mags loaded with HPs available for SD. Thanks
JT


----------



## JTEX53 (Nov 9, 2010)

As you can see I'm smart enough to ask first. It a tough proven pistol even though it's still not even broken in, it's still a considered low end pistol by many until you get popped by one . I'll pass on +P ammo because I have enough other back ups to start a small war but not advertised.:mrgreen:
JT


----------

